# ECM wiring diagram request



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

does anyone have a simple to read and understand wiring diagram, I have a few but they are exciting to read and don't seem to relate to my setup.

I ask because im installing a 2.7t from a 01 a6 into a mk2 scirocco....

thanks guys


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn, please tell me this happened! If so I want pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

